# Thompson Tivo Museum



## jeremy Parsons (Jan 6, 2002)

All

Another long time member who defected to VM Tivo due to moving to a HD 50 inch TV.

Can you believe its been 3.5 years since I lasted logged in!

I was wondering if anyone would be willing to help produce something similar to Jasons Macintosh Museum youtube videos which described the Macintosh through the years. Without this TiVo 1 will become relegated to a forgotten few as it was really was a TV revolution at the time and way ahead of the market in the UK. When I purchased my first TiVo for £199 (just when the dropped the price from £400) it blew my mind.

I quickly bought another when the dropped to £99. They were then in daily use for a number of years (10+) due to nothing really replacing it.

As a suggestion we would cover 

Us Series 1 - > leading to the Thompson Tivo and the history
The Mod's that Tridge made famous
Disk upgrades
Turbocard
Cachecard
tivoweb
1TB hard disk upgrades etc


Interestingly enough I still have 3 Tivo's in storage with two of them being 1TB Cachecard models.

I am aware we are living on borrowed time ideally I would want to restore one to the demo mode they played in the shop if anyone can help with an original image and provide an iso I could restore that would not go amiss.

If this already exists please point me at the videos.

Just looking at the preview reminded me of the spec of my tivos


----------



## jeremy Parsons (Jan 6, 2002)

It appears I have 4 tivos , I must have kept one for spares as its missing a fan , I am looking for an original quantum fireball (working ideally) and the quickstart guide , it appears I have the original manual , the phono leads and a scart cable.


----------



## BenedictFindlay (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a completely untouched Tivo Series 1, with 40Gb hard drive. It was so good from day one that I never modified it all, but loved it for years.

The remote control is badly broken, but the rest of it is in working order. 

I am very happy to donate it to a good cause, completely for free (plus £5 posting).

Do let me know.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The first (only) UK TV ads:






and sky's wierd effort:




note the wrong url at the end...

Far better was the later demo clip:


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

So sad to see the end of the UK Tivo...

However, this makes me smile..


----------

